# Weekly competition 2012-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' U F U' F2 U'
*2. *U' F R2 U' R U'
*3. *R' U R' U R' F' U R'
*4. *F2 R F2 U' R' F' R' F R'
*5. *U R' F' R U' R' F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L B2 L' B2 F2 R F2 R' U2 L2 R' U' L2 B2 L' B' F D F2 L2 F
*2. *B2 L B' D2 L B R L2 D B U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U B2 D'
*3. *F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F' D U' F' U2 L' B L2 F2 R'
*4. *B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 R2 B L2 D' R U F
*5. *R' B' L F' D L2 D' R D' F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' Rw2 D' U B2 U F2 L Rw B2 Fw' Uw2 R B Fw' F R F2 D Uw2 U2 R2 U2 R2 Uw' B Rw R' Uw2 B2 Uw Fw' U B2 F U B' Fw Rw' F
*2. *Rw' Fw2 Uw' R2 D' F2 D Uw2 U' B Rw2 Fw F2 U' B Fw' U' Fw Uw2 L D U' Fw' F Uw L R F2 D Uw' U L' D Rw2 F' D2 F2 Rw B' Fw2
*3. *F2 L2 R2 D' R Uw Fw2 F' Rw' Fw' R' D' U' Fw' F R U2 Rw' R F2 R B' L2 D Fw' Uw2 L R D' U2 R' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 D' Uw' Fw' L Fw'
*4. *L Fw' R' B R2 B2 Rw' R2 D2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 F U' L Fw2 U2 R F2 Rw' D2 Uw' U' Fw D2 L2 R2 B Fw' D L Fw2 U2 L2 D2 Uw2 F L2 R
*5. *Fw' F D2 Uw' Fw' U2 Fw' L' D F U R F' D L D Rw Fw2 Uw F' D2 L B' Fw2 L' U2 L' B F' D B2 Uw' B' F' Rw2 B' Rw F' Uw2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 Rw' D Bw Rw2 Fw L F' Lw' Rw' R Dw' L B U' L2 Lw B' Rw2 Dw' F D' Dw2 L2 Rw' B2 R B' Bw L2 Bw' D Uw2 Rw' B2 F L Fw Lw Uw L F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Dw L2 Dw' R' Fw' F R Uw2 U L2 B2 Fw F' R'
*2. *D2 U' L' Uw2 U' L' Lw' D' B Bw' Fw2 F' Rw2 Dw' Uw2 B' Bw2 Uw B Bw' F' R2 Fw' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F D' Dw Uw U' B Bw Fw2 Uw Rw' R' Dw B Bw2 L F Dw Rw' Bw' U Lw2 Fw F' L2 R2 Fw' Dw' U' Lw' F2 L' D
*3. *D' Uw2 Bw2 L2 R2 Dw Rw' Fw' R B2 U L' R Bw Fw2 F' D2 R' B' Bw' Rw Uw2 L2 R D Bw2 Uw' F2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' Bw' R Fw2 Lw2 Rw' B Fw F' Lw Fw2 Lw Rw2 Bw' R' Uw2 Rw R' Bw Lw' Uw' Lw' Uw2 U' Bw U B Fw2 F' L'
*4. *Rw2 D2 Uw2 B Rw' R2 Dw2 L' Lw' D2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 U2 L2 U2 B2 Fw' F R2 Uw B2 Fw' Dw2 L2 R' D2 Uw2 U L Dw2 F2 R Fw' F Rw' D' Lw' B Bw Dw' U F R' Fw2 F' Uw' Bw R2 D' U2 L' Lw Rw' Bw' F2 R Fw2
*5. *B Bw2 Fw Uw' B2 Lw' R' Dw' Uw2 U Fw D L2 Dw' Uw L R2 Uw Bw R' D Lw D B' Bw' D2 R Uw Rw2 R B2 Dw2 B2 U Lw' R' Dw' Bw Uw2 Lw Rw' D2 Uw' Bw2 R B2 Bw F' Rw Uw L' Fw2 Uw B' L' B2 L2 Lw2 Dw' Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 D2 2F2 2D2 2U2 2L 2R R2 D2 2B' D 2R' R 3U 2U2 L F 2R2 R2 2U' L' 3R' D' 2U' U2 3F2 U2 2L D 2L' 2R' 3F L2 B2 F' D2 2B' F2 2R B2 D 3R' B' 3F 2F 2L2 2F' 2D 2U 2L R2 F' 3R2 R' 2U' F D2 L' R' 2B R 3F2 L 3U2 L' 3F2 U2 3F2 D 2U2
*2. *2D' 2L2 R2 D 2U U2 3R2 2B' 2F' F2 2D U' 2L' U' L D' B 2F L2 D' 3U 2U2 B' 3F' 2D F' 2R' R D2 L' 3R 2R 2D 2L' D 2D 2L2 3R2 R' F' 2D2 2U2 U 2L2 B U2 F 2D2 3U 2B2 3U B2 2B2 3F 2F L 2D' U' 2F F' 2D' 2U2 L R' 2U2 2B' F2 2U2 3F' D2
*3. *R2 B' 3U2 R D2 U2 2F D' 3R 2U' U' 2F 2L' 3R B2 2B' 2L2 B2 2U2 R2 3F2 D 3U 3R 2R' 3F 2L2 2U' 2R B' F2 U2 3F F' 2D2 U' B 2F 3U U' L2 D' L B' 3F2 2F2 3R U 3F' F D 2B' 3F R2 3U' 2L' U' 2B' 2F 2R2 2F2 F D U R2 D2 2B 3R 3F' 2U2
*4. *2L' 3F2 2L2 R B' 2B2 3F 2R 2D 2F' D' F' 2U' U' 3R2 U' L 3F L2 3F' 2L2 2R' 3F' 3U' 3R2 D 3U2 2L2 U2 2B2 F2 R 3U2 3R' 2R2 U2 2R 2U L' D 3F' 2F' 2R 2F' R2 2D' 2R' 2D' 3U2 U2 L 3U2 3F 3U2 2R2 2D2 3U' 2U U 2B 3U2 B2 2R2 R' 2D' 2B 2D2 R2 D2 2D2
*5. *3U 2R F 2L B2 3U 2B' D' F' L2 3R2 2B D' U' F 2U 3F F 2R' D L2 B' 2B2 F L2 2F' 2D 2L' B2 F2 R' B' R2 2F 2R' 2D2 U2 L F 3R' D' 3R 2B 2F' 2L2 3R2 B 3U 2F' U' 2L2 2R' 2F 3R' 2B' 3F2 2F' 2L' R2 U' B2 D2 3F F R B2 2D2 3U 2U U

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 2F2 2L 2D 3R2 D' 2D 3D L2 2R2 3B 3R' 2D 2F2 2R 3D2 3U 2L2 B R' 3F' 2F 2R2 3B 3D2 3R2 2F2 R' 2B2 2L' D' 3L2 F' D 3U 2B2 2F L2 3U' U F2 3U2 2R' B 3B' F' 3L B L 2L2 D' 2U2 2F 2U2 3R' 2F2 2U 2F' L 3F' D2 2U 2L' 3U' 2L2 2D2 3D 2U 3F' 3L' 2B2 2F 2D2 L F' D 3U' U2 L' 3L2 F' 2R' 3U2 B' 3B2 3F 2F2 3L 3F 2U' L2 2L' 3R' 2R R' 2F2 D2 2U2 3R2 R2
*2. *R' D' R' D2 B2 D' 3L2 2F 3L2 B' 2F' 3D2 U' 2F2 D 3L 2R' 3D' 3L2 3U' 2F' R2 2F2 2U2 3F2 3D' 2U2 3R2 R' 3D' F' 3D2 R 3D2 3U U2 L2 3U2 B' 3F2 3L' 2R2 3B' 2D' 3D' R2 D' 3D 3U' U' 3B2 2D L2 B2 D2 3B2 3U2 3L 2R' 3B 3F 2F 3D' 2R2 F 2D U 3R 2R' 2U2 U2 3L2 U2 3R2 2B L 3R' F' U 3F2 F2 R U' 2L D 2L 3L F2 U' B' L 2L 2U' R' 3U2 3R' 2F2 D' B' 3R'
*3. *D L' 3L2 2B' 3U' L2 2L' 2F' 3L2 D 2D' 3D' 3U U' 3R' D2 2U2 2R' R 3D B' 2L2 3F 2U' 2R F2 2L' 3R 2R2 2F 3D L' F 3D' L2 3U 2B' D 2R' R' 2U U F' 3D2 L2 D' 3U2 U2 3L 2F 2D 3D L' R' 2B 3F 2F' 3L 2R2 U' 3L2 3R2 3U' F2 3L 3D 2B2 R' 2B 3B' 2U2 B2 2B' 3F' 2D' L' 3D2 U' 2B 2F' 2R R' 2F' 3D2 B2 2F' F' 3R2 2B' 2F2 3L' R' F 3U2 2U 3R' R' 3B 3D' 2U2
*4. *3B2 F 2U2 2R' 2D' B' 2B R D' 3D2 3B F2 3D2 3U' 3F2 2F' 3D' B2 L R 3D2 2B 3F' 3R 2D2 U R2 3D2 3L 2D 3D2 2F2 3D2 3U2 L2 3R 3B' 3F 2F 3L 3R 2F 3D2 3L U' L 3L2 3R' 2R2 R 3D' 2U2 U F 3R2 B 3B2 2F2 F 3R R 2F2 U 2L' 2R U2 3R B2 3U2 U 3R F 2R D 3F2 3R' 3U2 2U' B2 2R 2F F U2 3B 2D2 F' 3R' 2F2 3D2 2U' 3R2 2U B2 2B2 3R' 2D' U2 2R' B' 2B
*5. *U 2F F2 2L 3R' 3U2 B' 3B2 2U2 F D2 2D2 3D 2U 2L 3R' 2U2 2F2 L2 R' 2U2 U2 L 2L 2D' U2 2L F' U B 3U' 2F D' 3D' 2B' U 2B' 3F2 2L' 2R' D' 2D2 L 3R2 3F U2 B2 3D' 2U2 B 3B' 3F2 D 3D 3L' D' 3D' U F 2L 3B' 3F' D2 3L' 2R 3U' F2 U2 B2 2B' 2L' B' 2B 3B' 2F D 3D' 2B 3F2 D 2L' 3B F 2U' 2L 3D' 2L2 2B 3R' 3F2 R D' U 2L' R' 2D2 B' 3F' 2U 3B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' R' F2 R' U' R2 F U'
*2. *F' R' U R U' F2 R2 U2
*3. *R' F2 U' F R2 F' R U F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B R' B L' U B' L2 U2 F D2 U'
*2. *U2 F2 U2 B R2 B' F2 L2 U2 B' D2 U' B2 R U B2 U2 R F R D2
*3. *L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R D' L' U R2 U2 F' U' F' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw F' L' B R U R2 B' Fw R Uw' L R' Fw' Uw' B' Rw2 D U' Fw D B Rw Uw2 B2 R' F' D' L R' D' B2 F Uw'
*2. *Fw2 F' L R2 Uw Fw' L2 Fw' F U' F L' Rw R Uw R Uw2 F2 U' B2 Uw' U F' Rw2 R B L2 Uw2 R U2 L2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw' L2 D' B Fw2
*3. *Rw F2 R B' Rw' B' D2 U F2 L' D2 Uw B D' Fw2 D' F2 L U2 L Uw F Rw' Uw2 L F D2 L' R B U Rw' Uw R2 D' B Fw F U2 L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw R Fw2 L2 R' F' D R2 Bw' F' U' L2 F' L2 Dw Lw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 R U' Fw2 F U L Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' D2 Uw2 F Dw2 Bw2 F2 U' Rw D2 U' F D' Uw2 R2 B Fw F Lw Dw U2 B' Uw L D Bw' D' B F' Uw'
*2. *D B Rw' Dw Bw2 F' D' L' B' Dw' L2 Bw F' L' Fw F' U R' D2 Bw L D2 B' Dw Bw' Rw Fw L2 Bw' D2 Bw D' Dw2 L2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Lw R' Uw F U' Fw' F2 Rw D Uw' L D U Bw2 L' B D Dw' B L Fw' Rw Fw2
*3. *L Bw' R Dw Fw' R Bw Dw2 Uw2 R Uw' Rw2 B2 D' L2 D U L Dw' L R2 Fw' Rw B Lw2 Rw' Uw' R' Dw2 F2 U2 Fw2 F Lw Fw F' U R' B2 Fw2 F D Lw2 F' Uw' F2 D Bw Lw2 Fw' L2 B' Fw2 Uw' Rw' Fw D2 Dw' B R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' R2 B2 R' 2U F 3R' F 2L R2 F 2U' 2L 3R 2R' D2 2L2 B2 2U2 2B' 3F2 F2 2R' 2B F' U2 2F 3R' 2R2 R 3F' 2F 2R' B2 3F2 3U' B 2L' B 3F' R2 3U B2 2B2 2U L 2L' D2 3U R' D2 U 3F D2 R' 2U' 3F R2 3U' U' L' 3R 2R' B2 2L' D2 B2 2F2 2R 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 2R2 2B2 3D 2U2 2L' 3R2 R 3D' 3F2 2L' R' 2F D 3U' 2U2 2B2 F 3L' B L2 3L2 3D 3U2 3R' 2U U2 3L' U2 2F 2L' 3B 2U2 U2 B2 3U2 3B 3U2 3L' 2B 2D 3R' 2F D2 3U2 L2 3R2 3U 2B 3F D' 2B' U' 3R2 B2 3R' D2 3D' 2U' 2F' L 2R2 R 3F' 2F 2D' B 3B2 2D2 3B 3F' 3U2 L2 F' L2 2B 2R2 3B 2D' 2L' 3R 2B' 2U' L' 3F2 3L 2R' 2D2 L R 3B' 3D2 L2 3D' 2R 3F' 2F' D2 U' 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D F D' L' U F' D2 F' R' D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' D2 L2 U2
*2. *U' B2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 R B L2 D' L' R2 F2 L' R2 B'
*3. *U2 L2 F L2 D2 F L2 F D2 L2 B2 D R2 B' D' R F2 D2 B2 F'
*4. *U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U' R2 U2 R' F L2 F R2 D' L' F2 U2 L'
*5. *L2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F U R' D' U2 F L2 B' U2 R F
*6. *F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 R' U2 B' L D2 U' L' B L D'
*7. *U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R' U' R' D R2 B D' U2 F' R'
*8. *F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B U L' B2 R F' R2 D2 R' F2
*9. *D2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B' F' D' F' L2 R2 F' L D2 U'
*10. *B2 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' U' B R2 F2 R B' D F2 R2 U R'
*11. *L2 B' D2 R2 U F U2 B L' B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 L2
*12. *L2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 B R2 F U L' F' U F2 L R2 F2 R U
*13. *B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F' D' L D' L' F U2 B' D
*14. *F2 R D2 L' F2 L2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 B R F U L' R D' B2 L2 R2
*15. *B2 D R2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F R D U2 F2 D F' D R' U'
*16. *U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F D' L B2 L2 R2 U L F2 R'
*17. *D2 L2 D B2 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 D F R B' L' R' U' F L' D2 F2
*18. *F U2 L2 U D2 F U B' R' U F L2 F B U2 B' D2 F D2 F2 R2
*19. *B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B' L' F' D' U B R2 D L2 B'
*20. *R' U R U' D R' F L' U2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B'
*21. *B F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U' R2 U2 F' L B2 R2 B' U R
*22. *L2 B2 L U2 R F2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' F2 L' F' L2 U' B2 F D L2
*23. *L2 F R2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L U L B' F2 R' D
*24. *R2 D' U' L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L' D' U2 B2 R B' D' U R2
*25. *L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' U L R B2 F R' B2
*26. *F2 U F2 D' R' D2 F' B2 R2 F2 L' U2 R B2 R' F2 R2 B2
*27. *L2 R2 B F R2 D2 B' R2 B R2 F' D B2 L F2 R B D R B' F
*28. *D2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 D L D' B' D' F U' B2 R2 B F
*29. *D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R D F' L' D B F2 U' F U2 F
*30. *U2 L' F' U L2 U' B2 U R F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B D2 F U2 B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U2 F D2 L2 F R2 F R2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 L B' R' D2 U' F
*2. *L F B2 R2 F' R' F U D2 R' U2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 B2 D2 B2
*3. *D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F2 D' F' L F' L U R B2 D'
*4. *B2 D B2 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 U B' F2 U' B' D' L2 B R' F2
*5. *B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L F' L2 R' F' D2 L2 U F' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R' D2 L' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' R B2 U B U' F2 L2 R2
*2. *B2 D2 B L2 U2 F D2 F U2 L2 R D U R2 B R' F L' D2 U
*3. *U2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 R' F L D U' L D2 U2 B F'
*4. *U' R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F' L2 B U' R' U' B2 R B2 D
*5. *U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B2 D' U' B R' B F U2 B' R2 F' D U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R' B2 L R' D2 R' F U' B R
*2. *D2 L2 D2 L D2 R F2 R' B2 D2 R F L' D2 R2 D R F U L' U2
*3. *F2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 B L2 F R2 B2 L U' R D' B R U R2 U' B2
*4. *U F' R F2 L F' D B2 L' B R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 L2
*5. *L B2 L' B2 L D2 U2 L F2 D2 U L2 R B L2 D2 L D F R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' L' F' D B' R' D R F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F2 R' F U' R2 F' U'
*3. *R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U B' F2 U B R' B L' U' R' B' R
*4. *Fw' U2 Rw Uw2 L U2 B' L U2 R U' F' U' L Rw Uw' L2 U Rw Fw Uw2 F D2 Uw2 B U B' Fw' Rw2 F Rw Fw' L' U Rw D' U Fw' D2 Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R' F2 R' U' R' U2 R' U'
*3. *B' L2 B' D2 U2 F D2 F D2 F' R' B2 D' L' B D2 U' L2 R2 B'
*4. *Fw2 F' L' U Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw Uw F2 D' Uw' B' Fw' F Rw2 Fw U F' D2 L' R2 Fw' R' B F R2 B2 U Fw2 D' B2 Fw Uw2 F2 D' Fw2 F2 Uw B'
*5. *Bw Fw' R' B F Dw2 R' Uw Fw' Lw2 Uw U R B' Bw2 F' D' Dw Lw Uw2 Rw' D F' Dw Bw Dw' Rw Uw' B2 D R2 Uw2 Rw' Bw Lw F D2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw2 Lw Fw' F' R2 Fw2 F Uw2 U' Rw2 B L2 R Fw' U' L Bw2 D2 Dw2 Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-3 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' U' R U B R' L B' b' u
*2. *U' L B U' B U L R' B l r
*3. *B L B' U' L B R l' r' b
*4. *U L' B' U' L R' B' L l b' u
*5. *L R U B L' R' L' R' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (6, 0)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) /
*3. *(-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U D L D' L R' U
*2. *R U' D L D L U' R' D'
*3. *R U' L R' L' D R L' U'
*4. *R' D' U L' R' L' R' D' L'
*5. *D' U L' U' R U' D R


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 21, 2012)

FMC : *30 moves*



Spoiler



Scramble : U' L' F' D B' R' D R F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2
Solution : D2 U F' L U B R B R2 B2 R2 B' F D' F' R F' R' F D2 R' L2 D' F B' L2 F' B D' L2

D2 U F' L U // 2x2x2
B R B R2 *B* // 2x2x3
*B* R2 B' // Pseudo F2L-1
F D' F' R F' R' F //Pseudo F2L
D2 R' // Leave 3 edges :OOOOO
L2 D' F B' L2 F' B D' L2 // 3 cycle

Dammit dammit dammit dammit dammit!!!! I couldn't find any insertions!!  This could've been better -.-



Coolbeans. Tied for PB.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 21, 2012)

2x2: 6.67, 5.35, (9.42), 4.58), 8.72 = 6.91
3x3: 14.93, 17.84, (20.33), 17.73, (13.21) = 16.83
4x4: 56.92, (56.37), 58.81, (1:08.34), 59.62 = 58.45
5x5: 1:50.12, (2:02.44), 2:02.30, 1:57.94, (1:44.82) = 1:56.79
6x6: 3:34.31, 3:58.92, 4:09.75, 3:55.29, 3:45.48 = 3:52.23
7x7: 5:51.99, 5:36.19, (5:15.82), (5:56.18), 5:21.74 = 5:36.64
2-4 Relay: 1:38.67 
2-5 Relay: 3:55.14 
Megaminx: 1:30.70, (1:35.47), (1:22.74), 1:28.60, 1:27.39 = 1:28.90

Bad, except 4x4. Shengshou 4x4 <3


----------



## AnsonL (Feb 21, 2012)

3x3: 10.95, 9.26, 9.84, 8.03, 9.52 = 9.54


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Feb 21, 2012)

2x2: 2.61, (DNF(3.60)), 3.43, 2.57, (2.38)=2.87
3x3: (9.16), (10.40), 9.25, 9.86, 10.25=9.79 TOT
4x4: 40.64, 39.08, (48.63), 47.14, (36.15)=42.49 bad
5x5: (1:18.99), 1:13.96, 1:08.84, 1:13.47, (1:07.82)=1:12.09
6x6: (2:20.76), 2:30.70, (2:37.11), 2:25.39, 2:21.36=2:25.82
3x3OH: 15.74, (18.21), 14.88, 17.08, (14.37)=15.90
2x2-4x4relay: 59.51
2x2-5x5relay: 2:15.56
magic: (1.24), (2.01), 1.60, 1.54, 1.45=1:53
master magic: (4.38), 4.51, (6.38), 4.46, 5.55=4.84
megaminx: 1:55.67, 1:56.97, (1:53.68), 1:55.05, (2:00.09)=1:55.90
pyraminx: 5.40, 7.02, (4.57), (9.14), 5.69=6.03


----------



## shubhayankabir (Feb 21, 2012)

2x2: 5.72, 7.62, 7.92, (8.10), (4.61) = 7.09

2x2BLD: 2:29.57[1:28.52], (2:28.98[1:30.71]), (3:04.02[1:57.95]) = 2:28.98

3x3: 30.53, 29.91, 30.52, (23.71), (30.68) = 30.32

3x3 OH: (1:33.94), 1:27.22, (1:08.64+), 1:12.26, 1:15.39 = 1:18.29

3x3BLD: DNF(5:28.74)[2:50.14], (8:58.49[5:03.12]), (DNF(7:12.09)[4:24.44]) = 8:58.49

4x4: 3:01.10, 3:17.07, (2:44.06), (3:23.62), 3:20.13 = 3:12.77

234 Relay: 3:59.85

Pyraminx: (24.91), (45.29), 34.30, 27.73, 27.63 = 29.89


----------



## ybs1230 (Feb 21, 2012)

2x2x2 : 4.09, 4.19, 3.81, 3.55, 4.03 = 3.98
3x3x3 : 9.97, 9.21, 10.71, 9.60, 9.79 = 9.79
4x4x4 : 43.03, 39.93, 39.18, 40.84, 39.90 = 40.22
3x3x3 one-handed : 23.84, 22.97, 25.38, 23.31, 25.63 = 24.18
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 55.63 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 2:53.43


----------



## JasonLee (Feb 21, 2012)

3x3BLD:51.37 61.63 DNF
4x4BLD: 3DNFs (maybe I don't have to put this)


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 21, 2012)

2x2: 2.61, 3.08, 3.77, 2.84, 3.26 = 3.06 
3x3: 12.24, 16.92+, 10.79, 10.44, 10.91 = 11.31
3x3oh: 32.86, 23.84, 26.61, 27.58, 24.38 = 26.19 lol
2x2BLD: DNF(25.78), DNF(46.40), 42.82+ = 42.82
3x3BLD: 2:07.28, DNF(4:05.75), 2:13.49 = 2:07.28 
4x4: 1:02.22, 1:01.97, 58.13, 1:04.39, 1:03.87 = 1:02.69

MultiBLD: 2/2 9:10.23 

First attempt, first success! Memo about 5/6 minutes. 
Made mistakes in both memo and execution but I managed to fix them.

234 relay: 1:22.09
Sune+PLL skip on 3x3, but fail cross and F2L. 4x4 had no parity.

Pyraminx: 9.39, 24.33, 16.05, 12.01, 16.64 = 14.90
Nice scrambles but still lol times


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2012)

I got a surprising 31 move solve for fewest moves this week.



Spoiler



Scramble: U' L' F' D B' R' D R F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2
Solution: R L2 U' B U2 L2 B L U L2 D R2 D2 F' R' F R' F B L' U2 L B' D2 B L' U2 L B' D' F'

2x2x3: R L2 U' B U2 L2 B L U L2
switch to inverse scramble:
3x cross: F D' F' with premoves D2 R2 D'
Then, amazingly, solve all but 2 corners: R F' R F
Putting it together, we get: R L2 U' B U2 L2 B L U L2 D R2 D2 F' R' F R' F . D F' in just 20 moves!
Unfortunately, that leaves 2 corners twisted. 
Insert at .: B L' U2 L B' D2 B L' U2 L B' D2
D2 D become D' after insertion.

So disappointing - if you figure I had a 1 in 3 chance of those corners being twisted correctly, I had a 1 in 3 chance at a 20 move solution!


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I got a surprising 31 move solve for fewest moves this week.


Hi Mike,

If I may a suggestion, with 2 or 3 twisted corners, it's better to permute them twice. With 2 corners, you have so much liberty for the first permutation that you're almost sure to get at least 4 moves cancelled.

In your solution, I found 4 places where you can get 5 moves cancelled. Here are two. But maybe you hadn't enough time for this.

Nevertheless, congratulations. 31 is great and your solution is elegant.


Spoiler



R L2 U' B U2 L2 B L U [1] L2 D R2 D2 F' R' [2] F R' F D F'

[1] : (D R D' L2 D R' D' L2) : 5 moves cancelled
[2] : (R B' R' F R B R' F') : 5 moves cancelled

With 23 HTM and 3 corners to permute, you can't get more than 31. However, I didn't investigate further.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats on your 31 move solution, Mike


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> If I may a suggestion, with 2 or 3 twisted corners, it's better to permute them twice. With 2 corners, you have so much liberty for the first permutation that you're almost sure to get at least 4 moves cancelled.


 
Wow, I completely forgot about this trick. I actually found my solution with a half hour left, so I had plenty of time to look for something like this. Oops. Thanks for the reminder - I'll try to remember to do this in the future.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 21, 2012)

2x2: 1.36, 2.96, 2.15, 3.03, 5.02 = 2.71
3x3: 9.76, 10.68, 9.26, 9.85, 8.25 = 9.62
4x4: 40.74, 36.86, 51.42, 41.08, 43.85 = 41.89
5x5: 1:17.16, 1:20.36, 1:18.76, 1:19.62, 1:13.36 = 1:18.51
6x6: 2:37.27, 2:26.01, 2:28.86, DNF(1:30.08), 2:43.03 = 2:36.39
7x7: 4:31.33, 4:25.67, 4:44.40, 4:39.02, 4:22.81 = 4:32.01
2x2 BLD: DNF(7.29), DNF(6.64), 21.51 = 21.51
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:00.88), 1:08.21, 56.57 = 56.57
4x4 BLD: 5:05.88, 
5x5 BLD: 13:04.82, 
Multi BLD: 6/6 (18:22)
3x3 OH: 21.20, 17.42, 17.93, 16.79, 16.73 = 17.38
3x3 WF: 1:04.50, 57.80, 1:09.74, 1:08.92, 55.05 = 1:03.74
2-4 relay: 56.23
2-5 relay: 2:20.17
Magic: 1.21, 1.16, 3.09+, 1.16, 1.81 = 1.39
Clock: 9.06, 9.25, 7.97, 8.35, 8.66 = 8.69
Megaminx: 49.27, 50.58, 49.81, 51.19, 48.70 = 49.89
Pyraminx: 5.33, 5.64, 4.00, 5.15, 4.96 = 5.15
Square-1: 19.96, 22.21, 12.41, 25.93, 18.75 = 20.31

FMC: 29


Spoiler



Scramble: U' L' F' D B' R' D R F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2
Solution: F L D' B' L2 R' F D' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 R D R' U2 R D2 F2 D F D2 F2 L' F' L F' D2 (29)

2x2x2: F L D' B' L2 (5)
2x2x3: R' F D' R2 D2 F' D2 . *R* (13)
Leave 3 corners: *D'* F2 D F D2 F2 L' F' L F' D2 (24)
Insert at . : U2 R D R' U2 R *D' R'* (32)
3 moves cancel.
Still have 30 minutes left.


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 22, 2012)

2x2: (2.04), (5.43), 2.51, 3.73, 3.39= 3.21
3x3: (15.43), 12.85, 12.45, (12.28), 13.46= 12.92 not serious doing this
4x4: 52.88, (1:00.42), 58.18, (47.68), 47.96= 53.01 
5x5: 1:58.29, 1:46.37, 1:51.43, (1:37.55), (1:59.82)= 1:52.03 terrible
2x2 BLD: DNF(1:12.74), 18.60+, 18.37+= 18.37
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:20.96)[2 edge], 2:22.34, 1:39.72= 1:39.72
4x4 BLD: 9:59.79, 11:25.55, DNF(13:12.40)= 9:59.79 Beat my old pb (13:26.xy) by 3,5 minutes 
3x3 MBLD: 2/2 5:57.04
3x3 OH: 19.26, (18.39), 22.49, (23.06), 22.48= 21.41
3x3 MTS: 1:30.35, (1:26.85), (2:47.93), 1:44.71, 2:13.68= 1:49.58
3x3 WF: 1:51.09, (2:18.79), (1:33.84), 2:02.91, 2:10.14= 2:01.38
pyraminx: 8.88, (DNF(8.30)), 6.63, 10.20, (6.19)= 8.57 
clock: 14.39, 14.07, 12.15, (20.15), (10.20)= 13.54 
megaminx: (2:08.51), 2:18.69, 2:08.87, (2:29.54), 2:25.69= 2:17.75 bad
234 relay: 1:13.66 
2345 relay: 3:17.57


----------



## irontwig (Feb 22, 2012)

FMC: 31 moves


Spoiler



L2 F L' B' D' L F' U L' U' L R2 F L F' L2 B' R U2 R' B L2 F L' R' D R D' F R L

L2 F L' B' D' [Protoblocks]
L F' U L' U' L R2 [Pseudo F2L]

Switch to inverse:
L' R' F' D R' D' R [F2L+EO]
L F' L2 B' R U2 R' B L2 F L' F' [ZBLL]



imho pretty cool solution, but meh length


----------



## mycube (Feb 23, 2012)

Fewest Moves: 35 HTM


Spoiler



U' L' F' D B' R' D R F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2

R´ F´ R L U B´ L2 F2 U´ R´ F _ U (pseudo 2x2x3 + 3 pairs) [12/12]

L D2 L´ (2x2x3 + 3 pairs) [3/15]
U F2 U´ F2 U F2 U´ (F2L-Pair3 + 1x2x2) [7/22]
D R D´ F´ R F R2 (EO + End to 3-cycle) [7/29]


_ = F´ D B2 D´ F D B2 D´ (2 Move Cancelation) [8]

solution: R´ F´ R L U B´ L2 F2 U´ R´ D B2 D´ F D B2 D´ U L D2 L´ U F2 U´ F2 U F2 U´ D R D´ F´ R F R2


----------



## mande (Feb 24, 2012)

2x2: 5.53, (6.31), 6.15, (5.14), 5.92 = 5.87
3x3: 14.47, (13.73), (18.38), 16.46, 15.76 = 15.56
3x3 OH: 35.64, (30.53), 31.64, 33.80, (38.41) = 33.69
3x3 BLD: 1:59.79, DNF(2:37.54), 2:10.85 = 1:59.79
4x4: 1:24.29, 1:15.84, (1:15.15), 1:28.24, (1:45.56) = 1:22.79
Pyraminx: (11.60), 12.27, (21.48), 12.28, 14.17 = 12.91


----------



## mycube (Feb 24, 2012)

2x2x2: 3.66 4.41 3.68 (4.83) (2.91) = 3.92
3x3x3: (11.66) (14.03) 11.91 13.21 12.77 = 12.63
4x4x4: (58.75) 1:01.02 1:00.52 (1:02.25) 1:01.21 = 1:00.92
5x5x5: (2:07.83) 2:02.21 2:04.08 (1:55.58) 2:05.84 = 2:04.04
6x6x6: 3:52.90 3:51.47 (3:55.88) 3:44.41 (3:26.18) = 3:49.59
7x7x7: (5:52.13) 6:06.93 6:11.68 (6:15.81) 6:05.53 = 6:08.05
3x3x3 OH: 26.50 25.36 24.56 (24.21) (28.38) = 25.47
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:20.66
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:37.30
comment: hard fail at 4x4.
Megaminx: (2:15.55) (2:34.53) 2:27.09 2:31.71 2:27.93 = 2:28.91
comment: nice single 
Pyraminx: 11.61 10.02 (4.77) (11.65) 11.02 = 10.88
Match the Scramble: 1:23.22 (1:41.94) 1:33.94 1:35.44 (1:14.47) = 1:30.87


----------



## Mirek (Feb 25, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> FMC : *30 moves*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You could, for example, insert


Spoiler



R' B R2 B R L' D R2 D' L after the last R-move or better B2 R' F' R B2 F2 L' F L F2 after R2 B2 to get some cancelations.


----------



## jonlin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Results*

2x2:6.88, 6.46, 6.17, 6.59, 6.09
Avg: 6.41
3x3: 21.64, 13.53, 16.62, 14.39, 13.35
Avg: 14.85
4x4:1:29.78, 1:37.63, 1:25.78, 1:22.35, 1:44.66
Avg:1:31.06
2x2 BLD: 2:27.14, 1:16.99, DNF(1:10.55)
1:16.99
3BLDNF(4:41.41), 3:32.32, DNS
3OH:37.61, 45.75, 41.06, 46.15, 40.47
Avg:42.43
Magic:1.63, 1.75, 1.68, 2.51, 1.90
Avg:1.78
Comment: I guess I'll get third at Harvard; not registered yet.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 26, 2012)

Results for 2012-08



Spoiler



2x2: 9.95
10.13, (10.90), 9.19, 10.52, (8.68)

3x3: 19.92
(21.65,) (19.21), 20.43, 20.06, 19.27

4x4: 1:38.66
1:42.96, (1:47.61), 1:26.05, 1:46.96, (1:13.41)

5x5: 3:40.46
3:40.68, 3:42.38, (4:01.72), 3:38.61, (3:27.93)

6x6: 8:07.15
7:38.33, 8:22.74, (7:32.85), (8:35.34), 8:20.37

2x2 BLD: 1:46.28
1:46.28, 2:14.22, DNF

3x3 BLD: 6:21.94
DNF, DNF, 6:21.95
1) [5:38.47 2E] First attempt in two months.
2) [6:51.16 3E]


3x3 One Handed: 52.68
54.41, (1:21.05), 48.65, 54.97, (43.78)

3x3 MTS: 5:15.34
4:40.15, 5:41.44, 5:24.43, (3:53.83), (DNF)

2-4 Relay: 2:21.94

2-5 Relay: 5:37.66

Magic: 1.54
2.05, 1.28, (1.27), 1.30, (3.69)

Master Magic: 4.74
4.59, 4.08, 5.55, (6.72), (3.38)

Pyraminx: 19.07
17.93, 17.68, (15.68), (23.03), 21.61

Square-1: 1:17.79
1:21.83, 56.65, (DNF), (50.18), 1:34.88


----------



## majikat (Feb 27, 2012)

2012-08!



Spoiler



3x3
5:	00:15.83	x
4:	00:15.81	x
3:	00:18.55	x
2:	00:15.58	x
1:	00:16.16	x
==
*15.93*


-------


4x4
5:	01:50.97	x
4:	01:38.72	x
3:	01:28.41	x
2:	01:39.44	x
1:	01:43.61	x
==
*1:40.59*


-------


One handed
5:	00:59.59	x
4:	00:47.81	x
3:	00:45.00	x
2:	00:42.97	x
1:	00:45.47	x
==
*46.09*


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2012)

3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, 5:43.30 = 5:43.30


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 27, 2012)

2x2x2: 4.79 - 4.62 - 4.45 - (6.16) - (4.09) = 4.62
3x3x3: (16.83) - 14.72 - 16.66 - (14.34) - 15.22 = 15.53
4x4x4: (59.87) - 1:11.22 - 1:09.64 - (1:13.99) - 1:02.04 = 1:07.63
5x5x5: 1:56.44 - 1:44.09 - (1:04.94) - (1:56.81) - 1:47.43 = 1:49.32
6x6x6: 2:56.68 - (2:47.14) - 3:00.89 - 2:52.54 - (3:22.66) = 2:56.70
7x7x7: 4:59.00 - (4:55.46) - 4:58.79 - (5:07.94) - 5:03.02 = 5:00.27
3x3x3OH: 29.48 - (31.53) - 30.35 - (24.86) - 30.06 = 29.96
2BLD: DNF - 56.74 - DNF = 56.74
3BLD: 2:23.29 - DNF - DNF = 2:23.29
MultiBLD: 1/2 in 13:45
2-4: 1:40.57
2-5: 3:24.63
Magic: 1.82 - (2.37) - 1.79 - (1.74) - 2.17 = 1.93
Master Magic: 3.47 - (3.54) - 3.15 - 3.35 - (3.15) = 3.32
Megaminx: (1:13.10) - 1:21.31 - 1:17.93 - 1:14.80 - (1:21.55) = 1:18.01
Pyraminx: 9.50 - (7.98) - 10.09 - 9.99 - (10.33) = 9.86
Clock: 18.08 - (23.54) - 20.30 - 18.25 - (16.52) = 18.88
Skewb: 8.74 - (7.62) - (9.81) - 9.03 - 8.82 = 8.86


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 27, 2012)

2x2: (1.42), (3.85), 3.83, 3.28, 3.18 = *3.43*
3x3: 12.21, (13.04), 12.23, (11.98), 12.50 = *12.31*
3x3 one-handed: 24.74, (20.50), 22.08, 24.80, (30.10) = *23.87* yuck


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm eager to see this week's results just because of my FMC xD



Mirek said:


> You could, for example, insert
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I don't know any edges cycles other than U-Perms and things like M' U2 M U2. Nice finds, though.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 27, 2012)

Full FMC notes:


Spoiler



Scramble: U' L' F' D B' R' D R F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2
Inverse: U2 R' U2 R F2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 R' D' R B D' F L U


F L D' U B' L2 D' R' // 2x2x3 (9/9)
x D' B L B' U' D F U' F2 // Finish F2L (9/18)
R' F2 L2 D2 L' D' F D' L' F2 R U F' // 1LLL (13/31)

2x2x3 - F L D' (1x2x2) U (phasing) B' L2 (2x2x2) D' R' (solve)
F2L - D' B L B' U' D (pair + phasing) F U' F2 (solve)

F L D' U B' L2 D' R' (x) D' B L B' U' D F U' F2 R' F2 L2 D2 L' D' F D' L' F2 R U F'



The phasing is kind of complicated, so I can't really explain that part


----------



## pjk (Feb 28, 2012)

*3x3: *(12.71), 13.17, (14.57), 14.30,13.67 => *13.71*

*5x5:* (2:10.59), 1:50.80, 1:51.69, (1:49.27), 1:58.16 => *1:53.55*

Done with no warmups. 3x3 wasn't good.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 28, 2012)

Final result, top three Simon yoinneroid and CuberMan

*2x2x2*(52)

 2.66 AustinReed
 2.71 SimonWestlund
 2.86 yoinneroid
 2.87 asiahyoo1997
 3.06 Tao Yu
 3.18 Cuber952
 3.21 CuberMan
 3.40 Mcuber5
 3.43 kinch2002
 3.48 henrik
 3.52 rainballdog
 3.77 Magellanic
 3.88 wlstjd2145
 3.92 mycube
 3.98 ybs1230
 4.03 angham
 4.35 Jaycee
 4.43 HampusHansson
 4.62 MaeLSTRoM
 4.65 elimescube
 4.80 masteranders1
 4.88 WTF2L?
 5.19 Krag
 5.31 janelle
 5.38 riley
 5.47 Jakube
 5.59 Alcuber
 5.68 AndersB
 5.76 bryson azzopard
 5.87 mande
 6.05 theZcuber
 6.06 yale
 6.24 Divineskulls
 6.41 jonlin
 6.62 tozies24
 6.65 ilham ridhwan
 6.76 TheAria97
 6.91 JianhanC
 7.09 shubhayankabir
 7.21 casarengga
 7.78 James Ludlow
 8.03 ThomasJE
 8.09 Mike Hughey
 8.15 brandbest1
 8.29 FinnGamer
 9.05 Schmidt
 9.95 Mikel
 11.24 toma
 11.59 MichaelErskine
 14.98 hcfong
 16.41 coopermumford
 16.75 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(62)

 9.54 AnsonL
 9.62 SimonWestlund
 9.67 yoinneroid
 9.68 5BLD
 9.79 asiahyoo1997
 9.79 ybs1230
 10.17 yoohd77
 11.23 Cuber952
 11.31 Tao Yu
 11.41 rainballdog
 11.74 wlstjd2145
 11.88 Magellanic
 12.31 kinch2002
 12.63 mycube
 12.87 henrik
 12.92 CuberMan
 13.59 ilham ridhwan
 13.65 Andrejon
 13.73 TheAria97
 13.73 pjk
 13.77 riley
 14.27 Mcuber5
 14.42 AustinReed
 14.46 masteranders1
 14.85 jonlin
 15.53 MaeLSTRoM
 15.56 mande
 15.65 AndersB
 15.87 tozies24
 15.91 elimescube
 15.93 majikat
 16.13 WTF2L?
 16.54 janelle
 16.63 theZcuber
 16.83 JianhanC
 16.83 Jakube
 17.26 yale
 17.71 Jaycee
 17.76 angham
 17.97 HampusHansson
 18.50 Divineskulls
 18.85 Kenneth Svendson
 19.92 Mikel
 20.19 James Ludlow
 20.31 Krag
 21.39 casarengga
 21.67 brandbest1
 21.73 okayama
 23.15 bryson azzopard
 24.07 Mike Hughey
 24.37 Moops
 24.62 Alcuber
 26.34 toma
 26.38 Schmidt
 30.32 shubhayankabir
 32.08 FinnGamer
 33.43 MichaelErskine
 33.74 ThomasJE
 36.13 andyfreeman
 36.14 coopermumford
 38.81 hcfong
 46.33 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(41)

 40.22 ybs1230
 41.27 yoinneroid
 41.89 SimonWestlund
 42.29 asiahyoo1997
 43.57 yoohd77
 43.79 Cuber952
 46.51 wlstjd2145
 47.91 rainballdog
 53.01 CuberMan
 58.36 AustinReed
 58.45 JianhanC
 1:00.92 mycube
 1:01.25 masteranders1
 1:01.94 Jakube
 1:02.69 Tao Yu
 1:07.42 elimescube
 1:07.63 MaeLSTRoM
 1:07.69 Mcuber5
 1:10.59 Magellanic
 1:12.16 WTF2L?
 1:19.06 Divineskulls
 1:19.56 angham
 1:21.98 riley
 1:22.79 mande
 1:25.10 brandbest1
 1:29.61 Krag
 1:29.71 Jaycee
 1:31.06 jonlin
 1:33.03 AndersB
 1:34.69 Mike Hughey
 1:37.95 Kenneth Svendson
 1:38.66 Mikel
 1:40.59 majikat
 1:48.67 tozies24
 1:53.59 casarengga
 2:13.31 theZcuber
 2:14.06 MichaelErskine
 2:14.56 Schmidt
 3:06.27 FinnGamer
 3:12.77 shubhayankabir
 DNF HampusHansson
*5x5x5*(25)

 1:12.09 asiahyoo1997
 1:18.51 SimonWestlund
 1:23.99 yoinneroid
 1:28.75 Cuber952
 1:35.69 yoohd77
 1:42.79 wlstjd2145
 1:49.32 MaeLSTRoM
 1:52.03 CuberMan
 1:53.55 pjk
 1:55.34 elimescube
 1:56.79 JianhanC
 1:59.03 Jakube
 1:59.24 AustinReed
 2:04.04 mycube
 2:19.58 Mcuber5
 2:25.13 riley
 2:26.17 WTF2L?
 2:27.59 Mike Hughey
 2:50.30 Magellanic
 2:53.38 AndersB
 3:15.10 Moops
 3:20.64 theZcuber
 3:40.56 Mikel
 3:55.42 MichaelErskine
 DNF brandbest1
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:25.82 asiahyoo1997
 2:36.39 SimonWestlund
 2:46.16 Cuber952
 2:56.70 MaeLSTRoM
 3:30.68 rainballdog
 3:49.59 mycube
 3:53.23 JianhanC
 3:55.50 Jakube
 4:20.10 okayama
 4:23.71 Mike Hughey
 4:53.12 theZcuber
 8:07.15 Mikel
 DNF brandbest1
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:10.31 Cuber952
 4:32.01 SimonWestlund
 5:00.27 MaeLSTRoM
 5:33.78 Jakube
 5:36.64 JianhanC
 6:08.05 mycube
 6:39.97 theZcuber
 6:43.42 Mike Hughey
 8:32.85 tozies24
 8:32.90 AndersB
*3x3 one handed*(40)

 15.90 asiahyoo1997
 16.28 yoinneroid
 17.38 SimonWestlund
 17.87 Cuber952
 19.30 Andrejon
 19.66 TheAria97
 20.56 wlstjd2145
 21.41 CuberMan
 22.56 rainballdog
 23.87 kinch2002
 24.18 ybs1230
 25.47 mycube
 25.92 henrik
 26.08 Jakube
 26.19 Tao Yu
 26.38 Mcuber5
 28.53 HampusHansson
 29.17 AndersB
 29.52 janelle
 29.96 MaeLSTRoM
 30.39 AustinReed
 30.46 WTF2L?
 33.69 mande
 36.41 casarengga
 38.93 riley
 40.61 Mike Hughey
 40.95 theZcuber
 41.46 Jaycee
 42.43 jonlin
 46.09 majikat
 46.32 Kenneth Svendson
 48.64 bryson azzopard
 51.97 brandbest1
 52.02 tozies24
 52.68 Mikel
 54.65 Moops
 1:00.65 Alcuber
 1:08.70 MichaelErskine
 1:18.29 shubhayankabir
 1:31.03 ThomasJE
*3x3 with feet*(9)

 1:03.74 SimonWestlund
 1:04.10 ilham ridhwan
 1:25.75 wlstjd2145
 1:40.84 Mike Hughey
 2:01.38 CuberMan
 2:01.74 yoinneroid
 3:29.57 AustinReed
 3:44.42 casarengga
 3:52.23 theZcuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(23)

 11.41 theZcuber
 11.91 AustinReed
 18.37 CuberMan
 19.89 Jaycee
 20.40 ilham ridhwan
 21.51 SimonWestlund
 25.09 Jakube
 27.15 Mike Hughey
 32.36 rainballdog
 36.25 yoinneroid
 41.00 yash_998
 42.82 Tao Yu
 42.89 riley
 47.85 MatsBergsten
 56.74 MaeLSTRoM
 1:11.99 Krag
 1:12.50 Schmidt
 1:15.58 AndersB
 1:16.99 jonlin
 1:39.91 wlstjd2145
 1:46.28 Mikel
 2:28.98 shubhayankabir
 DNF Cuber952
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(27)

 51.37 JasonLee
 56.57 SimonWestlund
 1:13.79 Jakube
 1:14.93 Mike Hughey
 1:29.49 MatsBergsten
 1:31.18 yoinneroid
 1:39.72 CuberMan
 1:39.91 wlstjd2145
 1:57.07 riley
 1:59.79 mande
 2:07.28 Tao Yu
 2:08.20 yash_998
 2:23.29 MaeLSTRoM
 2:25.82 Jaycee
 2:26.03 WTF2L?
 2:32.23 casarengga
 3:08.49 Krag
 3:17.10 okayama
 3:32.32 jonlin
 4:32.59 theZcuber
 5:43.30 Cubenovice
 6:21.95 Mikel
 7:35.23 brandbest1
 8:58.49 shubhayankabir
 DNF AndersB
 DNF tozies24
 DNF henrik
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 4:57.48 Jakube
 5:05.88 SimonWestlund
 6:14.27 Mike Hughey
 7:22.28 MatsBergsten
 9:59.79 CuberMan
10:23.08 okayama
11:08.91 yoinneroid
 DNF casarengga
 DNF theZcuber
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 9:58.66 Jakube
13:06.43 Mike Hughey
27:39.39 theZcuber
 DNF casarengga
 DNF okayama
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

52:26.74 theZcuber
 DNF casarengga
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF casarengga
 DNF theZcuber
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(13)

15/20 (60:00)  Jakube
6/6 (18:22)  SimonWestlund
6/6 (33:48)  yoinneroid
5/5 (27:48)  Cuber952
5/6 (51:28)  okayama
3/3 ( 8:13)  Mike Hughey
3/3 (25:48)  theZcuber
2/2 ( 5:57)  CuberMan
2/2 ( 9:10)  Tao Yu
2/2 (10:42)  Jaycee
1/1 ( 3:41)  AndersB
1/2 ( 9:08)  riley
1/2 (13:45)  MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 1:11.30 Mike Hughey
 1:30.87 mycube
 1:49.23 theZcuber
 1:49.58 CuberMan
 5:15.34 Mikel
 DNF casarengga
 DNF brandbest1
*2-3-4 Relay*(27)

 55.63 ybs1230
 56.23 SimonWestlund
 58.29 yoinneroid
 59.51 asiahyoo1997
 1:00.97 wlstjd2145
 1:09.53 rainballdog
 1:13.66 CuberMan
 1:20.21 AustinReed
 1:20.66 mycube
 1:22.09 Tao Yu
 1:34.19 WTF2L?
 1:38.67 JianhanC
 1:39.70 Jakube
 1:40.57 MaeLSTRoM
 1:43.94 Magellanic
 1:45.74 Divineskulls
 1:45.80 riley
 1:52.58 theZcuber
 1:53.04 AndersB
 1:54.72 Mike Hughey
 1:58.13 Jaycee
 2:21.94 Mikel
 2:30.61 MichaelErskine
 2:34.50 tozies24
 2:35.03 casarengga
 3:59.85 shubhayankabir
 4:24.88 FinnGamer
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(18)

 2:15.56 asiahyoo1997
 2:16.40 yoinneroid
 2:20.17 SimonWestlund
 2:53.43 ybs1230
 3:17.57 CuberMan
 3:18.41 AustinReed
 3:24.63 MaeLSTRoM
 3:32.80 Jakube
 3:37.30 mycube
 3:55.14 JianhanC
 4:15.05 WTF2L?
 4:16.67 riley
 4:35.38 theZcuber
 4:46.30 Mike Hughey
 5:04.66 AndersB
 5:37.66 Mikel
 6:18.44 casarengga
 6:48.02 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(14)

 0.80 theZcuber
 0.97 ilham ridhwan
 1.18 brandbest1
 1.39 SimonWestlund
 1.53 asiahyoo1997
 1.53 AndersB
 1.54 Mikel
 1.58 Mike Hughey
 1.78 jonlin
 1.93 MaeLSTRoM
 2.00 yoinneroid
 2.02 riley
 2.64 okayama
 3.78 wlstjd2145
*Master Magic*(10)

 2.12 ilham ridhwan
 3.12 AndersB
 3.19 theZcuber
 3.32 MaeLSTRoM
 3.37 brandbest1
 3.72 yoinneroid
 3.83 Mike Hughey
 4.74 Mikel
 4.84 asiahyoo1997
 6.22 riley
*Skewb*(6)

 8.86 MaeLSTRoM
 15.80 theZcuber
 19.72 brandbest1
 21.10 AndersB
 21.17 Mike Hughey
 30.57 riley
*Clock*(12)

 8.69 SimonWestlund
 9.76 ilham ridhwan
 11.30 Mcuber5
 13.54 CuberMan
 15.08 yoinneroid
 15.13 Mike Hughey
 17.41 theZcuber
 18.30 MichaelErskine
 18.88 MaeLSTRoM
 23.81 casarengga
 24.32 okayama
 DNF brandbest1
*Pyraminx*(29)

 5.07 Cuber952
 5.15 SimonWestlund
 5.34 WTF2L?
 6.04 asiahyoo1997
 6.07 theZcuber
 6.51 AustinReed
 6.61 rainballdog
 7.23 yoinneroid
 7.54 Alcuber
 7.77 Mcuber5
 8.57 CuberMan
 9.25 wlstjd2145
 9.86 MaeLSTRoM
 10.88 mycube
 12.24 Magellanic
 12.91 mande
 12.96 okayama
 13.46 janelle
 14.90 Tao Yu
 15.10 Mike Hughey
 15.38 AndersB
 16.19 riley
 16.83 FinnGamer
 17.25 tozies24
 19.07 Mikel
 19.71 brandbest1
 20.00 MichaelErskine
 21.14 Schmidt
 29.89 shubhayankabir
*Megaminx*(13)

 49.89 SimonWestlund
 1:18.01 MaeLSTRoM
 1:25.95 Cuber952
 1:28.90 JianhanC
 1:55.11 yoinneroid
 1:55.90 asiahyoo1997
 2:02.72 Divineskulls
 2:11.94 AndersB
 2:17.75 CuberMan
 2:28.91 mycube
 3:02.36 Mike Hughey
 3:15.33 theZcuber
 3:23.26 brandbest1
*Square-1*(12)

 20.31 SimonWestlund
 26.71 rainballdog
 38.60 Mike Hughey
 39.03 janelle
 39.25 AustinReed
 46.14 yoinneroid
 49.83 theZcuber
 1:12.90 brandbest1
 1:17.79 Mikel
 1:21.61 Jakube
 1:26.42 MichaelErskine
 1:41.53 AndersB
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

26 guusrs
29 Pyjam
29 SimonWestlund
30 Jaycee
30 theZcuber
31 okayama
31 Mike Hughey
31 irontwig
35 mycube
39 casarengga
41 yoinneroid
45 Krag

*Contest results*

529 SimonWestlund
456 yoinneroid
368 CuberMan
353 theZcuber
348 asiahyoo1997
343 Jakube
330 Mike Hughey
322 Cuber952
318 MaeLSTRoM
289 wlstjd2145
287 mycube
283 AustinReed
271 rainballdog
250 Tao Yu
227 ybs1230
221 riley
220 AndersB
207 WTF2L?
198 Mcuber5
183 Jaycee
173 JianhanC
168 Magellanic
167 casarengga
147 mande
140 ilham ridhwan
139 brandbest1
137 Mikel
134 kinch2002
129 henrik
126 yoohd77
125 jonlin
122 elimescube
119 okayama
117 janelle
111 Krag
109 masteranders1
104 TheAria97
104 tozies24
97 Divineskulls
96 HampusHansson
90 angham
88 Andrejon
73 Alcuber
68 pjk
67 MichaelErskine
65 AnsonL
63 majikat
62 MatsBergsten
62 5BLD
60 shubhayankabir
56 bryson azzopard
53 Kenneth Svendson
52 yale
43 Schmidt
39 FinnGamer
37 yash_998
36 James Ludlow
34 Moops
32 JasonLee
26 ThomasJE
22 guusrs
21 Pyjam
20 toma
17 irontwig
12 Cubenovice
10 hcfong
10 coopermumford
7 andyfreeman


----------



## thatkid (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can't do 1/1 in multi bld...


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh come on!!! D: I was sure I'd get top 3 in FMC  Oh well, at least this is my second time in the top 20 total


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry for being late with some results, been sick and havn't been able to cube. I've added them all now though, hope it's not too much trouble!


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Oh come on!!! D: I was sure I'd get top 3 in FMC  Oh well, at least this is my second time in the top 20 total


Sorry, I'm either very lucky or very unlucky with my insertions.

This week, I was very lucky here, did 29, and beat Tomoaki. I was unlucky on mustcube, did 29, and beat Guus.
I would like to beat both of them with the same scramble, just once in my life.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 3, 2012)

SimonWestlund said:


> Sorry for being late with some results, been sick and havn't been able to cube. I've added them all now though, hope it's not too much trouble!


Sorry in my turn  haven't noticed this post. Now it's done.


----------

